# The downfall of "WhineGrady" and the Magic



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Heh the Magic are not 1-9 (0-6) at home . The ironic part is when the Magic are at a lowpoint WhineGrady goes on to whine about that he needs help in Orlando, and that he might retire at the end of the season if this continues for the Magic. 

In comparison, Vince Carter was helping the team, encouraging them, and supporting them when we went for only 24 wins in the whole season.

....And people thought WhineGrady was better........ reality check Magic fanboys.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I invited Magic fanboys in here. :laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I invited Magic fanboys in here. :laugh:


Actually, some of us are fans of both players. Try it - you might like it.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, some of us are fans of both players. Try it - you might like it.


I tried it and it failed miserably.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

LOL As did I. :laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Please... T-Mac is a better player than Vince right now. Just because the Magic suck doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Please... T-Mac is a better player than Vince right now. Just because the Magic suck doesn't mean anything.


:yes:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Please... T-Mac is a better player than Vince right now. Just because the Magic suck doesn't mean anything.


Correct, he's just not trying right now.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

He scored 51 against the Nuggs... if he's not trying then he's the 2nd coming of Wilt! Well a 6-8 version of Wilt...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

WhineGrady is a terrible person and player. He complains and whines how he will bold out of Orlando because they arn't winning. Well TMac, how about you be a better teammate, have you tried it? When a person whines when they make $90+ million, and the whining is uncalled for I call them unprofessional. Tmac "might" be a better player as far as scoring is concerned to you fanboys, but he is not a better teammate and person. I don't think we ever saw Vince complain about his team and his teammates. Vice is > than Tmac, *period*.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

That post is pure hate. T-Mac is a top 5 player, Vince is not. If you fail to recognize that then I don't know what to say...

Did he screw your mom or something? Cause you seem to hate him because he's making a ton of money and you aren't.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

By far the biggest criticisms of Vince's game were Defence, and taking it to the rim. He has been doing both this year. If he keeps it up, I think he'll be regarded as being on the same level as McGrady. (big 'if' I guess, but it isn't like McGrady is light years ahead of Vince. Offensivelly I think Vince is right there with him, even with the incredible season TMac put up last year)


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> That post is pure hate. T-Mac is a top 5 player, Vince is not. If you fail to recognize that then I don't know what to say...
> 
> Did he screw your mom or something? Cause you seem to hate him because he's making a ton of money and you aren't.


ROFLMAO :laugh: 

T-Mac is a great individual player. 

What he lacks is team skills. He whines about his teammates and threatens to retire at the end of the season or bolt Orlando... Ohhh isn't that a great teammate?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

they tought Howard was the missing piece well so far they are wrong, loving the magic stinking, hate them with a passion mostly b/c of T-Mac on how he screwed us.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

"WhineGrady" is not clever, witty, original, nor does it make any sense.

Just an observation.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> "WhineGrady" is not clever, witty, original, nor does it make any sense.
> 
> Just an observation.



Nor are you.

Just an observation.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn straight.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO :laugh:


I don't know why you're laughing.. what you said was idiotic.



> T-Mac is a great individual player.


Oh, I thought you said he was a terrible player. My eyes must be failing me. 



> What he lacks is team skills. He whines about his teammates and threatens to retire at the end of the season or bolt Orlando... Ohhh isn't that a great teammate?


Well he gets a lot of assists... and he hasn't once whined about his team-mates... ever. I don't know where you got that from. He did once criticize his teammates in the playoffs, but the media took that way out of context and people like you think that he was whining about them. What he said earlier this season was just out of frustration, but he didn't show it on the court - he scored 51 points against the Nuggets, and he still comes out to play every night and brings it every night, even though his supporting cast isn't playing up to their potential and he has a bad coach.

I know you'll probably respond by laughing for some reason, then telling me that I'm just trying to defend T-Mac for no reason... I really don't care. Some of the stuff you've been saying about the man are completely absurd. Stop hating the guy for a second, will ya?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

TMac's got skills, that's gotta be said, whether you like him or not.

but for a team leader to even contemplate retirement at such a young age is really a :nono:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

WhineGrady? C'mon, You Can Think Of A Better Nickname..


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Nor are you.
> 
> Just an observation.


lol, best comeback ever! easily beats that "your mom" crap that guy used earlier!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> WhineGrady? C'mon, You Can Think Of A Better Nickname..


MeMac?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Nor are you.
> 
> Just an observation.


The only difference between the observations is that mine is correct. "WhineGrady" is a horrificly forced and uninspired nickname.

I'm glad you know the "I know you are, but what am I?" response, though. I've seen that one quite a bit lately -- taking tips from the other elementary school kids, I see.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> MeMac?


Much better example, if you're trying to hate on McGrady. "Me" at least rhymes with "T". 

Take notes from this guy.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> MeMac?


Hahaha, Yes!!

How about McGreedy?


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Hahaha, Yes!!
> ...


At this point in time, T-Mac is the superior player....No question
HOWEVER, Vince is the better PERSON/TEAMATE to have on ur team....Tmac does give u the stats, but he doesnt provide the support that Vince has for his teammates....it should also be evident as to which player is the better person off the court....Vince

Tmac and Vince both talk alot anyways....so who cares bout that?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Hahaha, Yes!!
> ...


the poster, or the player?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> 
> 
> At this point in time, T-Mac is the superior player....No question
> ...


it goes both ways, when Vince was injured and the raps were struggling people were quick to hate on his leadership, or lack thereof. both guys are lead by example types, and both are quite good at it. both are nice guys that get along with players in the league, help out in the community etc, although vince has the cleaner/nicer image. 

tmac will start winning some ball games. both players are great (with tmac still getting the nod from me on whom i'd rather have on my team) but neither has a great team to work with.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

VC never contemplated retirement or even the notion of giving up while he was injured.

he supported his teammates anyway he could.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Magic fans should be able to sympathize with Raptors fans. Afterall we are the only two franchises to lose a premier (top 5) player to FA in the past 15 years. The same bitterness they feel about Shaq, we feel about McGrady.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

[QUOTE



... and he hasn't once whined about his team-mates... ever. I don't know where you got that from. He did once criticize his teammates in the playoffs, but the media took that way out of context and people like you think that he was whining about them. [/QUOTE]

what about his "I'm the only allstar on my team" comments he made. Twice. I thought it was a pretty pathetic thing to say. I can't be bothered looking for a source, but I'm sure they are easy to find if you care.
The guy is pure ego.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> the poster, or the player?


Actually I'm talking about the new super value meal at McDonald's.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually I'm talking about the new super value meal at McDonald's.




:laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> what about his "I'm the only allstar on my team" comments he made. Twice. I thought it was a pretty pathetic thing to say. I can't be bothered looking for a source, but I'm sure they are easy to find if you care.
> The guy is pure ego.


You mean - he's NOT the only all star on his team? Wow, thanks for the insight...

He's said a lot of stupid things, from the time he left Toronto to the series against the Hornets. Everything after that is pure BS created by the media. They take just about everything he says out of context and against him. He got bashed for the media misquoting him during the playoffs last year, and again for the media misquoting him during the offseason regarding the Kobe trial. Think a little and see the whole picture before you go flaming this guy. What you guys are doing is bashing him for making immature comments 4 years ago, which is ridiculous and frankly, as a Raptor fan, embarrasing to a certain extent. That's like me saying Metallica is amazing now because they were amazing in the 80's.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

um, they were TELEVISED quotes. Not just sound-bytes either, the whole post game interview. Your "it was probably taken out of context" idea doesn't work. 
He also had some nice things to say about his teammates regarding the Baron Davis being the star of the playoffs so far. The evil media guy was probably baiting him, but he still answered the question, and said Davis wasn't the star (inferring he himself was) Something like "he's made to look better because of the players he's with" or something like that (again, I can't be bothered to look it up, but I'm sure they are on the net, and I saw the interview and was pretty disgusted).

You could hear the questions as well, so the context argument doesn't fly.

I could care less about his Kobe comments, which weren't even bad, but he has said some stupid things about his teammates in the past.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> um, they were TELEVISED quotes. Not just sound-bytes either, the whole post game interview. Your "it was probably taken out of context" idea doesn't work.
> He also had some nice things to say about his teammates regarding the Baron Davis being the star of the playoffs so far. The evil media guy was probably baiting him, but he still answered the question, and said Davis wasn't the star (inferring he himself was) Something like "he's made to look better because of the players he's with" or something like that (again, I can't be bothered to look it up, but I'm sure they are on the net, and I saw the interview and was pretty disgusted).
> 
> ...


Who cares.. T-mac is the best player on the magic and can talk all the ... he wants...w/o mac, magic wouldn't make it to the playoffs.. BTW, T-mac doesn't talk bs... the media makes it look like he does.. he's just voicing his opinion and saying what he is thinking..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Goku:*

Do you know how to read? I never said what he said during the Hornets series was taken out of context. Read my post again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> Magic fans should be able to sympathize with Raptors fans. Afterall we are the only two franchises to lose a premier (top 5) player to FA in the past 15 years. The same bitterness they feel about Shaq, we feel about McGrady.


U r right, I forgot how Magic fans r always bit*hing about Shaq and everytime i visit a Magic forum, there r always topics on how everything Shaq has ever done on earth is a disgrace to the human species 

I can't believe u r actually comparing these two situations. Magic fans NEVER talk about Shaq. Toronto fans on the other hand weekly create "lets bash T-mac cuz we r jealous he's so damn good" threads.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> VC never contemplated retirement or even the notion of giving up while he was injured.
> 
> he supported his teammates anyway he could.


LOL, this board seriously turns every freaking thing t-mac says/does in to a negative light. What t-mac said was "I've been so frustrated with all this losing that i have even thought about retiring". This meant how tough the losing has been on him. The stress was obviously on the crazy things that go through ur mind when things ain't going ur way. People should learn to not take every damn thing so literally.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> U r right, I forgot how Magic fans r always bit*hing about Shaq and everytime i visit a Magic forum, there r always topics on how everything Shaq has ever done on earth is a disgrace to the human species
> ...


actually, this is correct.

i'm not saying everyone on this board does it, but there are still some bitter raptor fans out there talking trash bout TMac all the time, believing they're over him.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> "WhineGrady" is not clever, witty, original, nor does it make any sense.
> 
> Just an observation.


That's exactly what I was thinking. "WhineGrady"? What the hell?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> actually, this is correct.
> ...


That is so true...

5 stars for you.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean - he's NOT the only all star on his team? Wow, thanks for the insight...
> ...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> His Kobe comments came after your magical cut off point for Tmac being permenantly misquoted. And, again, they were TELEVISED.


Ok, so it was televised. Doesn't mean the media can't take it out of context. I don't get what you're saying here. There are many, many times when people say things in public that are taken the wrong way, on TV or not.



> The quotes about being the only alstar on his team also came after your magical cut-off point for misquotes. And were televise.


You're wrong twice here. First, he said he was the only all star in the series. Secondly, it was during the Magic-Hornets series, which was before my "magical cut-off point for misquotes". Sorry.



> I am not even sure what we are arguing about, but telling someone to read your post means your post sucked. Straight up.


Are you trying to prove to me that you didn't read my post? Because "STRAIGHT UP" you misread my post. What does your reading inability have to do with my post's content?



> Tmac has made some stupid comments about his teammates being worthless. If anyone wants to argue this point, I will find quotes by wasting my time searching the net, and if anyone wants to argue the "it feels good to finally be in the second round" quotes I am sure they are on the net somewhere as well.


He never said his teammates were worthless. Never, and I'm 100% sure of that. He did criticize some aspects of their games, but never called them worthless. Would you call Charles Oakley a big huge idiot for criticizing Vince Carter in the 2001 playoffs? I don't think so.

And by the way, that "it feels good to finally be in the second roudn" quote was one of the quotes taken out of the context from the media. The REPORTER ASKED T-Mac how he would feel if the Magic won the series, when they were up 3-1, and he replied honestly. And some people bash him for it.



> Budweiser, maybe I have once again not read your posts carefully, but I am a lazy person. If I misread what you meant then "sorry" (quote)


Good. Then I guess you're also sorry for that BS you gave me earlier about my post sucking?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

:laugh: This just might be the next dream thread.....


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't want to argue about Tmac quotes. I think he said some silly things. Thats all

I said something stupid about "your post sucked". Sorry.

BUDWEISER is better than GOKU............quote"straight up"

(sorry Budweiser. I like reading your posts on this board BTW)


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

lol dude don't worry about it... as long as you understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I feel all warm and fuzzy inside now. You guys crack me up.  :laugh:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Bud gets love, and i get shunned out


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Bud gets love, and i get shunned out


Man you know me & you have had the best arguments the Raptors board has ever seen... you can let one pass.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

:sigh: 
it looks like it's wine for two _for one_ tonite


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i have to admit that i have been loving watch tmac and the magic struggle. i love the guy as a player but watching them fail miserably to scratch out wins while Vince and the Raps have been doing exactly that has been great. we have the tougher team of the two, neither is all that great but we're out working (ie on defense) them.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Utah defeats Magic tonight. Orlando goes to 1-11, having lost ten straight for the first time since 1992 (?). Ouch.

But everyone is ragging on them--we of all fans should know what it feels like to underachieve! Man, talk about the pot calling the kettle black. Don't think this team is invulnerable, or that the Magic are done like dinner. Hubris, people, we don't want to have to gouge-out our eyes!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

are the Magic nagging with injuries? (besides Hill)


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i have to admit that i have been loving watch tmac and the magic struggle. i love the guy as a player but watching them fail miserably to scratch out wins while Vince and the Raps have been doing exactly that has been great. we have the tougher team of the two, neither is all that great but we're out working (ie on defense) them.


Yeeeeeeeeees! Hahaha :laugh:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i feel a little sympathetic since we went practically went through the same thing last season. :nono:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't. I feel happy.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i have to admit that i have been loving watch tmac and the magic struggle. i love the guy as a player but watching them fail miserably to scratch out wins while Vince and the Raps have been doing exactly that has been great. we have the tougher team of the two, neither is all that great but we're out working (ie on defense) them.


That's my thoughts exactly. I've found myself rooting for whatever team the Magic are playing against. And all I gotta say is, 1-10. :laugh:

Doesn't change my stance on T-Mac, ya HATAZ!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> i feel a little sympathetic since we went practically went through the same thing last season. :nono:


I don't. Now they know what we had to go through.


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i have to admit that i have been loving watch tmac and the magic struggle. i love the guy as a player but watching them fail miserably to scratch out wins while Vince and the Raps have been doing exactly that has been great. we have the tougher team of the two, neither is all that great but we're out working (ie on defense) them.


I feel the same...i think T-Wack (i hate saying this) is a top 5 player in the league but i like nothing more than their team to lose. Besides the Raptors winning, the next boxscore i check is Orlando's and hope their still losing. Wasnt it for the last couple years that the Raps were a team going down and the Magic were going up?? WEll tides have turned and T-Wack and his ship are sinking...and the Raps are getting back to the postseason...

Now i know for sure Vince has way more CLASS than T-Wack..


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Listen! T-Mac is a GOOD player! I'll give him that much! He can score a LOT of points for his team! But u kno what? He is NOT a good leader! If being a leader and getting your team out of the first round of the playoffs means you have to score a LOT of points and do everything himself, then not even T-Mac can call himself a leader cuz he HASN"T been able to lead his team out of the first round so far, and that does not look like it's going to change anytime soon! As far as comparing T-Mac to VC is concerned, VC is a much BETTER player in terms of leadership and improving the team! Vince doesn't have to score 30 a night to get his team victories! His presence on the floor helps the team! Look at the game against the Houston Rockets on Sunday with the double overtime! Vince didn't score 30 points! Heck, he didn't even make it to 20, yet the Raptors STILL won! T-Mac on the other hand scores 51 points, which was like half the teams points against the Nuggets and yet they still DIDN"T win? And i don't wanna hear the excuse that the rest of the team didn't play well cuz they did! It's NOT the team's fault why they lost that game! It's just, T-Mac juss can't take all the shots and score a LOT of points in order to win games! He needs to make his team better! Of course, i'm not blamin T-Mac for the Magic's HORRIBLE start cuz we all know it wuz Doc Rivers' fault, but T-Mac will juss hav to make his team better sicne he is the leader! Like i said b4, being a leader does not mean you score a LOT of points! It's about making your team better and getting them involved!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>g_prince_4_lyfe</b>!
> Listen! T-Mac is a GOOD player! I'll give him that much! He can score a LOT of points for his team!
> 
> But u kno what? He is NOT a good leader! If being a leader and getting your team out of the first round of the playoffs means you have to score a LOT of points and do everything himself, then not even T-Mac can call himself a leader cuz he HASN"T been able to lead his team out of the first round so far, and that does not look like it's going to change anytime soon!
> ...


ah, much better


----------



## VINCE_IS_GOD (May 7, 2003)

I think the whole problem is not the fact that McCrappy (what do you think of this amazingly brilliant nickname) is'nt a great player ... which he is. It's the fact that he bailed on a young team with a ton of potential. There is nobody on this board who would argue that T-mac and Vince wouldn't have been the best Duo in the league this side of Kobe and Shaq. So it is only natural for us raptors fans to Rip on McGrady, he didn't belive in this team and was jealous that it was (and is) Vince's team. He let the Organization and the fans down ... so I along with most Raptors fans are loving the fact that he is having a tough time of it right now.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

T-Mac is hot, the Magic are not. That's all.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>g_prince_4_lyfe</b>!
> Listen! T-Mac is a GOOD player! I'll give him that much! He can score a LOT of points for his team! But u kno what? He is NOT a good leader! If being a leader and getting your team out of the first round of the playoffs means you have to score a LOT of points and do everything himself, then not even T-Mac can call himself a leader cuz he HASN"T been able to lead his team out of the first round so far, and that does not look like it's going to change anytime soon! As far as comparing T-Mac to VC is concerned, VC is a much BETTER player in terms of leadership and improving the team! Vince doesn't have to score 30 a night to get his team victories! His presence on the floor helps the team! Look at the game against the Houston Rockets on Sunday with the double overtime! Vince didn't score 30 points! Heck, he didn't even make it to 20, yet the Raptors STILL won! T-Mac on the other hand scores 51 points, which was like half the teams points against the Nuggets and yet they still DIDN"T win? And i don't wanna hear the excuse that the rest of the team didn't play well cuz they did! It's NOT the team's fault why they lost that game! It's just, T-Mac juss can't take all the shots and score a LOT of points in order to win games! He needs to make his team better! Of course, i'm not blamin T-Mac for the Magic's HORRIBLE start cuz we all know it wuz Doc Rivers' fault, but T-Mac will juss hav to make his team better sicne he is the leader! Like i said b4, being a leader does not mean you score a LOT of points! It's about making your team better and getting them involved!


God you suck at english.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

bump :|


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Off Topic: Classic Quote ="Spamming Is A Virtue" - Slasher, trick


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Off Topic: Classic Quote ="Spamming Is A Virtue" - Slasher, trick


oh the irony (and yes, this is what you call irony)


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Can I join the Flamin' Remon and Bonner club?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> oh the irony (and yes, this is what you call irony)


Thats not irony.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

You know what'd make me happier than the Magic being 1-10? If the Leafs were 1-10. :laugh:


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> You know what'd make me happier than the Magic being 1-10? If the Leafs were 1-10. :laugh:


Woooo!!! me too!


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>g_prince_4_lyfe</b>!
> Listen! T-Mac is a GOOD player! I'll give him that much! He can score a LOT of points for his team! But u kno what? He is NOT a good leader! If being a leader and getting your team out of the first round of the playoffs means you have to score a LOT of points and do everything himself, then not even T-Mac can call himself a leader cuz he HASN"T been able to lead his team out of the first round so far, and that does not look like it's going to change anytime soon! As far as comparing T-Mac to VC is concerned, VC is a much BETTER player in terms of leadership and improving the team! Vince doesn't have to score 30 a night to get his team victories! His presence on the floor helps the team! Look at the game against the Houston Rockets on Sunday with the double overtime! Vince didn't score 30 points! Heck, he didn't even make it to 20, yet the Raptors STILL won! T-Mac on the other hand scores 51 points, which was like half the teams points against the Nuggets and yet they still DIDN"T win? And i don't wanna hear the excuse that the rest of the team didn't play well cuz they did! It's NOT the team's fault why they lost that game! It's just, T-Mac juss can't take all the shots and score a LOT of points in order to win games! He needs to make his team better! Of course, i'm not blamin T-Mac for the Magic's HORRIBLE start cuz we all know it wuz Doc Rivers' fault, but T-Mac will juss hav to make his team better sicne he is the leader! Like i said b4, being a leader does not mean you score a LOT of points! It's about making your team better and getting them involved!


Learn how to spell.

You obviously have not watched a single Magic game this season. I woudln't think you have watched any last year either.

You just read the stats obviously.

T-mac has played amazing the past 3 games. You know it too. You say its T-macs fault and the magic as a team don't suck? You say it was Doc's fault? No...its not 

FACTS: T-mac scored 20-30 for the 51 points
Doc isn't out there playing, sure its somewhat his fault for not being as motivational but thats partly due to the fact that magic were up 3-1 and lost the series last year..

The magic don't suck? Ok, how is this not sucking... Mcgrady scores back to back...then fakes the team into thinking he's going to shoot so they double team him... a man is wide open right under the rim for an easy layup or dunk so tmac dishes it out to him...the person misses the shot...turnover.... outlet out on a fast break and the other team scores... little stuff like that is ruining the games... also bogans was on a 3 v 0 fast break with j howard... he misses the layup WHEN HE"S WIDEEE OPEEN on a fastbreak.... what the heck is that..not just that but howard coudlnt get the rebound and the other team got it..outlet it out and get an easy basket... Mcgrady is passing up the ball and giving his team easy shots but they are losing it...another example... mac was on a fastbreak with another player and ty lue... ty lue thinks mac is gonna take it all the way and isn't paying attention when mac gives him the basket at the perfect time and ty lue doesnt know its coming his way even though you should always pay attn during a fastbreak especially...turnover...

Gabriel and the management should take the blame for not getting what the team needs..they needed a decent pg and a avg center... what do they get?? J Howard... sure he can play C vs some smaller teams but when shaq,ming, etc come....

talk about domination..


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> You know what'd make me happier than the Magic being 1-10? If the Leafs were 1-10. :laugh:


You are evil :nonono:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Now I get it.. The canada leaf..

It took me a while..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats not irony.


Yes. It is. 

Thanks for comming out though Matt.........:nonono:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Now I get it.. The canada leaf..
> 
> It took me a while..


wtf?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> You know what'd make me happier than the Magic being 1-10? If the Leafs were 1-10. :laugh:


Thats the quote I was refering to tricks


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats the quote I was refering to tricks


he's talkin about the toronto maple leafs..

step yo game up

HOLLA


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. It is.
> ...


I'm sure people on this board who spam are ironic. wtf?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Now I get it.. The canada leaf..
> 
> It took me a while..


Lol... no. I meant the Toronto Maple Queefs...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Queefs?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

That's just what I call them... Leafs-Queefs... rhymes. Unlike WhineGrady.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Its funnier to call them the "makeme laughs"


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> Its funnier to call them the "makeme laughs"


That's an awful nickname.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> That's an awful nickname.


:werd:
i should take him off my fan club


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> :werd:
> i should take him off my fan club


Yes, yes you should. Mr Tasty is going down :cannibal:


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

heres some lovely new "super-teammate-who never criticizes his team" McGrady quotes from usatoday

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/magic/2003-11-19-mcgrady-rebounding_x.htm

"There is not one player in the league who can say they are in a position I'm in now, and have been the last three years....Because I am the only max player on this team"

nice teammate. I'm surprised someone on his team doesn't knock him tha f*** out

Even good guy Silas came down on him


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

McGrady is a big time talent, but his attitude sucks.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, yes you should. Mr Tasty is going down :cannibal:



Fine, I'm starting my own fanclub.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, I'm starting my own fanclub.


can i join? :grinning:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> heres some lovely new "super-teammate-who never criticizes his team" McGrady quotes from usatoday
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/magic/2003-11-19-mcgrady-rebounding_x.htm
> ...


LOL..he's right and frustrated..he's getting his word to the management that if they dont get a REAL 2nd player on the team, then he's gonna leave.. (well kinda just saying that but won't really leave).. he said he wants to make orlando his home team..etc..

how dumb would you look to go off to tim duncan or KG to win a championship..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> heres some lovely new "super-teammate-who never criticizes his team" McGrady quotes from usatoday
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/magic/2003-11-19-mcgrady-rebounding_x.htm
> ...


So if Vince said that he's the only MAX player on the Raptors, would you say his attitude sucks too? Because he is the only MAX player on the Raptors.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

someone earlier said Mcgrady has never criticized his teammates. Thats why I posted it.

I agree. He is completely correct. But why does he keep saying it in public. If I was his teammate I would absolutely hate the ego freak. I can't understand why he keeps going public with his 'I'm the only worthy player on my team'. It sounds like he is getting worried about his reputation, and about getting the "never won anything" label. (he mentions something in the article about it. I don't feel like reading it again)

He doesn't need the public behind him to influence management. They'd do anything to keep him happy. The only purpose insulting his teammates in public serves, is to dump the public criticism off his shoulders and onto his team. (which, even if it's fair is still a crummy thing to do)


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

if Vince made the same quotes Tmac has the past few years, yeah. I would have no use for him. If he whined about retiring, I would hope we traded him.

I really don't care about McGrady leaving. I never hated him for leaving. If I had a chance to play close to home, I'd go there too. I'm not nearly as big a basketball fan as most people on this board probably are (I'm a football fan. Grew up on football) so I don't have any grudge against the guy.

I just can't stand Tmacs attitude. I'm not gonna post anymore tmac quotes, I just happened to notice that one today, so I threw it out there.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> can i join? :grinning:


Well I was gonna keep it pretty exclusive....but I guess.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> heres some lovely new "super-teammate-who never criticizes his team" McGrady quotes from usatoday
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/magic/2003-11-19-mcgrady-rebounding_x.htm
> ...


Read the whole article. He's obviously frustrated and that's why he's saying some of these things. Who wouldn't be pissed? But check out this quote from that same article:

"I came into this season with the attitude that I don't care about the All-Star Game, none of that stuff," he said. "Once you've done it a few years, it's like, what have I gained from that? I don't care if I win another scoring championship. I want a championship."

He sounds really selfish there doesn't he?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I was gonna keep it pretty exclusive....but I guess.


I want to join. Add my name. The MrTasty, Trick, and Shash Slashy Slash club... lol


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> 
> 
> Read the whole article. He's obviously frustrated and that's why he's saying some of these things. Who wouldn't be pissed? But check out this quote from that same article:
> ...


I never said he was selfish. I was just pointing out that he has criticised his teammates. Which some people (not just on this website) refuse to believe. They say he's misquoted and that people are reading things in to what he said. I don't know how you (not you in particular. Other posters on the net) can read the quotes from this article, or watch his televised postgame interviews from years past, and not admit that he has numerous times slammed his teammates.

"If I don't score thirty points we won't win a game. If I don't defend the best player on the opposing team, we don't win the game. If I don't get others involved, we don't win the game..." 

Like I said, it may be true, but why on earth would you ever slam your teammates like that. I admire his lousy teammates a lot more than him for not responding.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

I do, personally think he is selfish though. I think winning for him, is to increase his reputation. Thats a personal opinion, so if you feel different so be it. And not just from that particular article.

But, from that article, whe mentions that "Right now I can see me being a great player in this league and not winning a championship" I read into it (me, you don't have to) that he is waaay to aware of the criticsim of some players not being winners. I don't think he cares about Orlando winning as nuch as he does about Tmac being regarded as a winner. 


Maybe I'm a hater. I don't know, I really don't care that much. But little things like "I see myself as a great player" get on my nerves. Again, even if it's true, why does he have to keep saying it. It's like hes on a self promotional tour to get his respect back.

Yeah, after typing this much I realized I am a hater. I don't hink I've ever typed this much about anything on the internet before. I am officially a hater.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Everything T-Mac says is definetly blown out of context.

He was saying he was going to retire and all that, but maybe he reacts differently to frustration then others, we obviously know he seriously never was going to retire.

Well, for the t-mac haters that just hate him because he 'screwed over' toronto, who cares that was in the past.MagicStick did make a good point, and showed that the article was actually positive, instead of just bringing out the negative of it.

Me personally, I am a T-Mac fan, as well as a Hardcore Raptor fan. Yes, it's possible!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Everything T-Mac says is definetly blown out of context.
> 
> He was saying he was going to retire and all that, but maybe he reacts differently to frustration then others, we obviously know he seriously never was going to retire.
> ...


That's about the smartest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> I want to join. Add my name. The MrTasty, Trick, and Shash Slashy Slash club... lol


Done and Done. I'll take your suggestion for the name.


SlamDunkShot, I'm adding you without your permission and you can't leave. So there.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Done and Done. I'll take your suggestion for the name.
> ...



Yaaay... you rock Tasty :rotf:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Magic lost to the Suns to go to 1-11 :laugh:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Magic lost to the Suns to go to 1-11 :laugh:


They have officially clinched the elimination berth.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Magic 92 
Kings 122 


Magic go 1-12 :laugh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Magic 92
> Kings 122
> 
> ...


New question: how long does Johnny last as head coach?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> New question: how long does Johnny last as head coach?


I say the all star break, then they bring in Lenny.

By the way, what's the record for most coaches on one team in a season?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> New question: how long does Johnny last as head coach?


I don't think they'll fire him even if the Magic continue lossing. The only way he will be released from his coaching duties is if the Magic are lucky enough to find a worthwhile experienced coach.


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

You know something's wrong when teams like Cleveland, Miami, Milwaukee, Seattle, and Memphis have better records than the Magic! They honestly have NO chance to make the playoffs! I just can't wait to hear what T-Mac has to say if they lose another game! I'd like to see what he has to say when this season is over! "It's not my fault! I'm STILL the only all-star on this team!! I averaged almost 30 points a game and MY team just couldn't win games!" Something like that? Maybe he'll have more :upset: :upset: and some choice words for HIS team, but I'm sure HIS team can take it, right? NO WAY!!:laugh: :laugh:


----------

